# 10-18 Amps on Service Bonding Conductor



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

The service entrance gear will have the neutral bonded. TX’s throughout the building will have the XO bonded in the TX and not the disconnect. 

The bond of the service TX is where the building’s phase imbalance will be sent to ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You have a ground loop somewhere. Check for multiple ground bonds.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

JRP2 said:


> I would think that if there is a ground fault in the heaters that fuses should blow. Am I wrong?



Depends on where the fault is. Think about a simple 120V baseboard. If the fault is an inch from the electrical hot end of the element the fuse blows. If it's an inch from the neutral end of the element then the fuse will likely hold because the reduction in resistance doesn't raise the amperage enough to cut out the safety device (and most heating circuits aren't loaded 100%).


That's one of the reasons code requires ground fault protection or indication in certain situations.


----------

